# Would you dip a classic?



## Chewbaka81 (Jan 22, 2015)

My go to duck gun this year has been a Browning Magnum 12 stalker.  I picked it up cheap at the beginning of the season. The finish isn't great on it but it works fine. I'm seriously thinking about having it dipped. I would never dip one that had wood stocks and nice bluing but the finish is matte and not great to start with. There's scratches and a few spots of rust I had to clean off. No pitting though. I'm still on the fence on though. Any of you guys ever dip a gun you'd consider to be a classic and if so are you glad you did it?


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 22, 2015)

no,no,no,no,not no but no


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 22, 2015)

I would have to agree with Killer on this one. I don't think i would.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 22, 2015)

I read the title and said to myself as I moved the curser "heck yeah, IF and only IF I intend on shooting it a while"
But then I saw what gun it was....
I am so torn on this I cannot answer.


----------



## across the river (Jan 22, 2015)

I wouldn't dip it nor would I even take that gun duck hunting as rough as I am on one.


----------



## mcagle (Jan 22, 2015)

If it already has some scratches and rust spots I would just use it like it is and save the $.  That's just character for an old gun.  The camo guns do look neat and I have a couple, but those old a5's are sweet.


----------



## vowell462 (Jan 22, 2015)

Aint.....no....way. But that's just me.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jan 22, 2015)

That about sums it up....


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jan 22, 2015)

Another question same topic, 20 guage rem wingmaster from 70s. Reblu or finish matt black or camo? Rusty with pitting. But shoots straight if wasnt me shooting it.


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Jan 22, 2015)

g0nef1sshn said:


> Another question same topic, 20 guage rem wingmaster from 70s. Reblu or finish matt black or camo? Rusty with pitting. But shoots straight if wasnt me shooting it.



Since it's got the wood stocks I'd reblue. But then I'm the guy who wants to dip a browning.


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Jan 22, 2015)

across the river said:


> I wouldn't dip it nor would I even take that gun duck hunting as rough as I am on one.



This is why I bought one that was a little rough. I would feel awful taking a good looking one hunting.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 22, 2015)

I would not, but do whatever you feel comfortable with


----------



## The Horned Toad (Jan 22, 2015)

Dag gum man!  I'm having hard time not saying something that will get me banned.   I'd either hunt it as is and keep it cleaned or have it re-blued and add to my collection.


----------



## Joel (Jan 22, 2015)

If you want the camo look, look at the Mossy Oak gun skins.  Twenty five bucks and will peel off without any residue.  Here's a picture   of my sons 2o gauge I just did for him.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 22, 2015)

Just use it.


----------



## fowl player (Jan 22, 2015)

only classic you should dip is copenhagen.


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Jan 22, 2015)

Joel said:


> If you want the camo look, look at the Mossy Oak gun skins.  Twenty five bucks and will peel off without any residue.  Here's a picture   of my sons 2o gauge I just did for him.



That looks nice.


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jan 22, 2015)

Personally I'd have it ceracoted and hunt the dang thing. If you shoot well with it and it's what you want to hunt ducks with have at it. If it were an early Belgium made light twelve or sweet 16 that would be a tad different, but as it is heck I might would just give a hit with the Ole spray can and hunt away... that gun may bring 400 to 600 as is and if refinished original wouldn't bring much more than that so treat it like a tool of the trade and do what you will.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 23, 2015)

I'd dip it or Cerakote it.


----------



## poolecw (Jan 23, 2015)

No!!!


----------



## Millcreekfarms (Jan 23, 2015)

Like the looks of that blue dog poolecw and for the gun no please no don't dip it


----------



## quackhead12 (Feb 4, 2015)

fowl player said:


> only classic you should dip is copenhagen.


Haha I'll agree with this one!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 4, 2015)

It's your gun, shoot it like you stole it.


----------



## 10gaMafia (Feb 4, 2015)

What is steel shot doing to the barrel?  I heard it tears an old barrel like that up, especially black cloud.  Don't dip, it's a classic


----------



## alphachief (Feb 4, 2015)

A classic in not so great condition that didn't mean anything to me...sure.  A classic that did mean something to me (handed down, given as a gift, ect.)...no way.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Feb 4, 2015)

alphachief said:


> A classic in not so great condition that didn't mean anything to me...sure.  A classic that did mean something to me (handed down, given as a gift, ect.)...no way.



good point right there. Mine does have family hand me down value so that right there made up my mind.


----------



## alphachief (Feb 4, 2015)

Speaking of dipped A5's...I just ordered this today!


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 4, 2015)

*This is what chewbaki wants*

This is what that A5 will look like when he gets done


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 4, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> This is what that A5 will look like when he gets done



 

Thats terrible killer.  Just plain mean.  If a feller wants a pink gun its his business.  But dont go rubbing it all of the internets.


----------



## GLS (Feb 4, 2015)

To clarify, I don't believe this is the same gun John Moses Browning designed.  His design was a long recoil system with the barrel part of the movement.  The Stalker is a short recoil system similar to the Benelli system with a fixed barrel.  Please correct me if I am wrong as I only have the old design and haven't shot the Stalker.


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 4, 2015)

10gaMafia said:


> What is steel shot doing to the barrel?  I heard it tears an old barrel like that up, especially black cloud.  Don't dip, it's a classic



I have a Belgium made lite 12 and sweet 16.  I haven't noticed anything on the barrels out of the ordinary.


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Feb 4, 2015)

10gaMafia said:


> What is steel shot doing to the barrel?  I heard it tears an old barrel like that up, especially black cloud.  Don't dip, it's a classic



This is actually a japanese model with invector plus choke tubes so it's fine.  If it was a Belgian id think twice about steel and dipping would not be an option.


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Feb 4, 2015)

GLS said:


> To clarify, I don't believe this is the same gun John Moses Browning designed.  His design was a long recoil system with the barrel part of the movement.  The Stalker is a short recoil system similar to the Benelli system with a fixed barrel.  Please correct me if I am wrong as I only have the old design and haven't shot the Stalker.



Stalker is just the term Browning uses for their guns with synthetic stocks and matte finish.   The new a5 had a stalker model as does the bps. In the 90's they had stalker auto 5 models.  You are correct that the new a5s have the short recoil system similar to the benellis.  

Killer: I saw how your pink guns attract birds so I figured if give it a shot. Lol.  

Actually I found a picture of an auto 5 that a guy dipped and I thought it looked cool and unique and it gave me the idea. Picture is attached so you guys can see what I was thinking.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 5, 2015)

I got some spray paint


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 5, 2015)

Here is my final decision.  You like camo guns?  Why not right?  They are purty.  I like em too.
This is a gun you like to shoot.  It works well for you.  And it is not worth a ton of money.  
Make the gun be the gun you want to shoot.


----------



## GLS (Feb 6, 2015)

Look what some shady tree gunsmith did to this Sweet 16:
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=466096119
Correction, not a gold-triggered Sweet 16, but a Belgian 16 from 1953 nonetheless.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 6, 2015)

GLS said:


> Look what some shady tree gunsmith did to this Sweet 16:
> http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=466096119
> Correction, not a gold-triggered Sweet 16, but a Belgian 16 from 1953 nonetheless.



I'm on my phone so I can't see it good.  BUT OH MY that looks bad.


----------



## GLS (Feb 6, 2015)

It looks like whoever did it may have brazed, not soldered rib to the barrel.  It may have altered barrel's temper or warped it.  Shame because the receiver and wood looks in good shape.


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Feb 6, 2015)

GLS said:


> It looks like whoever did it may have brazed, not soldered rib to the barrel.  It may have altered barrel's temper or warped it.  Shame because the receiver and wood looks in good shape.



That looks awful.  Wood does look good.  You could get an invector barrel and kill ducks with it.  I hunted a lot with mine this year. My shoulder thanked me everytime I grabbed the sweet sixteen instead of the mag 12. Lol.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 6, 2015)

Chewbaka81 said:


> That looks awful.  Wood does look good.  You could get an invector barrel and kill ducks with it.  I hunted a lot with mine this year. My shoulder thanked me everytime I grabbed the sweet sixteen instead of the mag 12. Lol.



That's because I am light weight I told you no pain no gain. That's why you should shot your ten


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Feb 6, 2015)

I shot the ten too some. Just didn't have many opportunities.


----------



## Chewbaka81 (May 20, 2015)

Talk about messing up an auto 5. Look at this one. I saw it for sale today.


----------



## T-N-T (May 21, 2015)

I dont get it?


----------



## Chewbaka81 (May 21, 2015)

They rounded out the "hump".


----------



## king killer delete (May 21, 2015)

Chewbaka81 said:


> They rounded out the "hump".


I told you I would spray paint that gun for you. In fact I found that pink spray paint you like so much.


----------



## T-N-T (May 21, 2015)

Chewbaka81 said:


> They rounded out the "hump".



Oh God.  I see now.   Suck.

I fell victim to the whole forest for the trees thing I guess.


----------



## T-N-T (May 21, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> I told you I would spray paint that gun for you. In fact I found that pink spray paint you like so much.



Why you so stocked up on pink Killer?  You got something to tell?


----------



## king killer delete (May 21, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> Oh God.  I see now.   Suck.
> 
> I fell victim to the whole forest for the trees thing I guess.


Chris call me.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (May 21, 2015)

Eh, dip it if you want. If, years from now, someone wants to restore like new, they can still do it. 

It's not like it's the last example of that gun on earth.


----------



## king killer delete (May 21, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> Why you so stocked up on pink Killer?  You got something to tell?


I will get a gallon so we can paint your new boat


----------



## Chewbaka81 (May 22, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> Why you so stocked up on pink Killer?  You got something to tell?



It was on sale at Disney World.


----------



## Chase4556 (May 23, 2015)

Chewbaka81 said:


> It was on sale at Disney World.



Doesn't Killer have a whistle he needs to go blow or something? You know the one.


----------



## Chase4556 (May 23, 2015)

You are referring to this gun, correct? I vote no dipping.


----------



## king killer delete (May 23, 2015)

Chewbaka81 said:


> It was on sale at Disney World.


Yep got it just for you Josh?


----------



## Chewbaka81 (May 26, 2015)

Chase4556 said:


> You are referring to this gun, correct? I vote no dipping.



That's the one. I think I've decided against dipping.


----------



## king killer delete (May 28, 2015)

Chase4556 said:


> Doesn't Killer have a whistle he needs to go blow or something? You know the one.


watch it boy


----------



## T-N-T (May 28, 2015)

Chewbaka81 said:


> That's the one. I think I've decided against dipping.



Well that was a hasty decision.


----------



## Chase4556 (May 29, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> watch it boy


----------



## king killer delete (May 29, 2015)

Chase4556 said:


>


Next I am going to tell a deer story


----------

